# ASUS Eee PCs?



## Skittle (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking at getting an Eee PC, an 160GB one to use almost as an external HD for cases where a computer is not avaliable and for being able to bring to school. I know they are a little pricey to use as an external ($450 is the one I am looking at) but I think they are adorable and would suit the need for small things like music, videos and the like. Since not every where has a computer at hand I think it would be nice to be able to pull out a little laptop for things like that instead of having to lug my larger version around (unless I need it for gaming).

So, anyone have one of these lil guys? Pros, cons, etc?


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an Eee PC, but I'm personally waiting for the dual-core Atom processors to come out in one before I grab one. Shouldn't be too long now, they release a new Eee version like...Every week.


----------



## ADF (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of the early solid state 4GB models.

It can be a bit difficult to type on the little keyboard and it heats up quite a bit when the processor it clocked back up. I like the thing though; as it is easy to carry around and does a good enough job for videos, music and web browsing.

Since yours is a later model it will likely have a few differences such as screen size, it should serve you fine and be less of a hassle to carry than a standard laptop. Unless the keyboard size has been increased a bit I wouldn't use it for long term typing, people have said they have gotten used to the keyboard over time though.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 27, 2008)

ADF said:


> I have one of the early solid state 4GB models.
> 
> It can be a bit difficult to type on the little keyboard and it heats up quite a bit when the processor it clocked back up. I like the thing though; as it is easy to carry around and does a good enough job for videos, music and web browsing.
> 
> Since yours is a later model it will likely have a few differences such as screen size, it should serve you fine and be less of a hassle to carry than a standard laptop. Unless the keyboard size has been increased a bit I wouldn't use it for long term typing, people have said they have gotten used to the keyboard over time though.


Because I am so tiny and I have small hands, they dun bother me too much.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got the galaxy black EEEpc 701 series 4GB and it serves very well, little quite on youtube and heats up after a short spell of use but it is rather a good little laptop.

If you do get one they tend to run Linux a little better than Windows 

Bear in mind that the 701 and 901 series of the laptop only support Linux (XandrosLINUX) and Windows XP SP2 

As ADF said little hard to type on a small keyboard but they do the job.

Xandros Linux is a little hard to use with other commercial software available to use on other linux distributions, Debian seems to work ok though.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a look at both the Eee and the Acer Aspire One.
Personally I'd prefer the Acer because they have the better GUI, but that's just my taste. Oh, and keep your hands away from the WIN XP variants. They are more expensive, yet you don't need windows to run the apps for the intended jobs (using PS is not a good idea with sucha tiny display ;-)).
*would love to get his hands on the Dell Inspiron Mini 9. ^^*


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

furcity said:


> I've got the galaxy black EEEpc 701 series 4GB and it serves very well, little quite on youtube and heats up after a short spell of use but it is rather a good little laptop.
> 
> If you do get one they tend to run Linux a little better than Windows
> 
> ...


4GB isn't enough space for what I am looking for. To back up my music and movies and all alone is about 60GB.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I had a look at both the Eee and the Acer Aspire One.
> Personally I'd prefer the Acer because they have the better GUI, but that's just my taste. Oh, and keep your hands away from the WIN XP variants. They are more expensive, yet you don't need windows to run the apps for the intended jobs (using PS is not a good idea with sucha tiny display ;-)).
> *would love to get his hands on the Dell Inspiron Mini 9. ^^*


I don't like Acer due to their problems with harddrive failures. If I am using this as a back-up, well, that is definately a huge minus on the Acer part. My friend has an Acer Aspire and it is a nice little piece of machinery but not what I would want to use for my intended purposes.


----------



## X (Oct 28, 2008)

the highest capacity i have seen on an eepc is 16 gigs. not enough for what you say, but you can get an external 80 gig drive for under $70.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> I don't like Acer due to their problems with harddrive failures. If I am using this as a back-up, well, that is definately a huge minus on the Acer part. My friend has an Acer Aspire and it is a nice little piece of machinery but not what I would want to use for my intended purposes.



Everybody has his preferences (and bad experinces). ;-)


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> the highest capacity i have seen on an eepc is 16 gigs. not enough for what you say, but you can get an external 80 gig drive for under $70.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220441


----------



## ADF (Oct 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220441



It's using a normal HDD, the 2-16GB ones are SSD.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

ADF said:


> It's using a normal HDD, the 2-16GB ones are SSD.


???


----------



## net-cat (Oct 28, 2008)

HDD = Moving parts, prone to mechanical failure, uses a fuckton of power, far greater capacity.
SSD = No moving parts, lighter, uses far less power, less capacity.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

net-cat said:


> HDD = Moving parts, prone to mechanical failure, uses a fuckton of power, far greater capacity.
> SSD = No moving parts, lighter, uses far less power, less capacity.


This is proof I need to reread and finish my A+ book.


----------

